# Looking for clear, crown cap, 12 ouncers



## REDBOATNY (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone know a source for clear beer bottles that take a crown cap? All I have found are amber or the type with ez cap. I have 100 gross of crowns on hand and don't want to use corks or screw top.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 6, 2011)

I use carona bottles. I just toss them in a bucket of CLR and water. It will soak the painted label right off. Starsan will work as well to remove the paint. They are also easy to come by at your local Mexican restraunt


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks ! I overlooked them because of the paint. I will try them.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 6, 2011)

Throw them in a bucket for a few hours then let them soak. It takes about 24+ hours to get all the paint off, but a bit of scotchbrite wipes it right away.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2011)

Land Shark bottles. They have a plastic label that you should be able to peel off (although I haven't tried).

Steve


----------



## Airplanedoc (Apr 6, 2011)

While I am a supporter of Jimmy Buffett, those clear plastic labels are not as easy to get off as you think.


----------



## twistedvine (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a local mexican restaurant saving me Modelo bottles. They are perfect. I believe this is what Lon uses for his skeeter pee as well. They have a really cool shape to them and the labels seem to come off very easy. They will save about 2 cases of emptys from every weekend until I tell them to stop.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 7, 2011)

I am working on emptying some Corona bottles right now and thought about using pint canning jars. I have some with handles that were used for draft beer. I think with new lids boiled to soften the seals, should be o.k.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2011)

If you want new.
http://www.freundcontainer.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_4501B21_A_cn_E_408


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2011)

Is this for beer or skeeter pee or what?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 7, 2011)

Skeeter pee, with my gang at the lake, probably won't last a weekend.


----------

